# Recode ECU from Auto to Manual



## Ender3D (Dec 13, 2006)

I am having some problems recoding my ECU after replacing my auto trans ( 09a ) with a 5 speed manual ( 02j ) According to the bently manual, and what I rad from the pop up screen on the coding screen in Vag com, I need to recode my ECU from 07550 to 07500. The ECU is not accepting the new coding.
I've tried it withoud a login, and with a login. Ive tried a login of 01283 (fails) and 11463 which gives me no errors.
go into coding (key already turned on) put in the proper recoding, press the Do It button then tun the key to the off positiong, exit controller. turn key back on go into controller. still reads the same coding for auto trans.
I've tried this with the TCM both connected and unplugged with the same results.
what am I missing here? Do I have the correct login? Any assistance would be appreciated.
---EDIT: Car is a 2003 Jetta w/ 1.8T AWP engine code
====full auto scan====
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Data version: 20090213
Saturday,21,March,2009,18:38:02:17420
Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76
VIN: ---VIN EDITED OUT---- Mileage: 177350km/110200miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 LQ
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 06479 
---VIN EDITED OUT----
1 Fault Found:
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09A 927 750 AJ
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0215 
14 Faults Found:
00300 - Transmission Fluid Temp. Sensor (G93) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00264 - Solenoid Valve 4 (N91) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00268 - Solenoid Valve 6 (N93) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00268 - Solenoid Valve 6 (N93) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00262 - Solenoid Valve 3 (N90) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00300 - Transmission Fluid Temp. Sensor (G93) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00349 - Solenoid Valve 10 (N283) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00347 - Solenoid Valve 8 (N281) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00350 - Ground (GND) Feedback for Modulation Valves 
38-00 - Output won't Switch or Short to Plus
00293 - Multi-function Switch (F125) 
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
01236 - Shift Selector Locking Solenoid (N110) 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00652 - Gear Monitoring 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 N
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V65 
Coding: 07234
Shop #: WSC 06479 
3VWSE69M63M020318 VWZ7Z0B5154434
2 Faults Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 06479 
1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortger·t HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tırsteuer.FS KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tırsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tırsteuer.HL KLO 0004 
Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tırsteuer.HR KLO 0004 
3 Faults Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio 001 0010 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by Ender3D at 9:09 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (Ender3D)*

I do not think that ECM will accept a manual coding. Most of those are vehicle specific and you will most likely have to put a manual trans ECM in car.
I would recommend calling a dealer and explaining your situation. They will want the VIN to look up a ECM. BUT the VW parts software will show the same part # you already have. So they will have to check Manual trans only.
If you have to replace the ECM this will need to be done at a dealer due to immobilizer programming.


----------



## Ender3D (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (dana vw tech)*

Anyone else have input on this? Not so sure that this is the correct answer having to replace the entire ECM as I know of several people (mostly TDI owners) who have done this soft coding to change the ECM from auto to manual. However, this still leaves me stumped as to how they were able to do the coding with no problems and I cannot.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This ECM is definitly automatic transmission only, so it seems normal that it rejects being recoded. Feel free to check the parts catalog yourself...
Comparing diesel and gasoline here is worthless, totally different ECUs...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (Ender3D)*

I have found that with IMMO3 and up you need the SKC code to change the coding.
I have used 5speed 1.8T GLI's ECU and cluster in my wife's Auto GTi. I had to enter SKC to take the coding.


----------



## Ender3D (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (RedDevil)*

Where can I fine the SKU code? will this be a label or imprint of numbers on the ECU itself?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (Ender3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ender3D* »_Where can I fine the SKU code? will this be a label or imprint of numbers on the ECU itself?

SKC stands for Secret Key Code.. no it is not anywhere on the label.


----------



## Ender3D (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (RedDevil)*

That still leaves the question as to how do I get that?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (Ender3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ender3D* »_That still leaves the question as to how do I get that?

With the certain hardware/software it is possible to read SKC code from the cluster and/or ECU. (the same SKC code for both)
If you were closer I would do it for you.


----------



## Ender3D (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
With the certain hardware/software it is possible to read SKC code from the cluster and/or ECU. (the same SKC code for both)
If you were closer I would do it for you.

I imagine that the vag-com cable and software isn't on that list of items that can do this?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Recode ECU from Auto to Manual (Ender3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ender3D* »_
I imagine that the vag-com cable and software isn't on that list of items that can do this?

no sir..


----------



## jltech (May 25, 2007)

I have the same car 03 1.8T and have done the same conversion. It would appear that they are immo3 and it can't be done. I ended up changing the computer,cluster and ignition switch this fixed most of my problems. But their is 1 more we live in PA and have to get emissions tested and they scan your registration then scan your car and 2 different vins appear. You need to change the vin in the used computer,cluster and no one seems to know how to this when you replace all 3 pieces. Normally you would transfer information from the original cluster or computer to 1 of the pieces that was replaced. The next idea is to put the old cluster back in and do a data transfer but the problem with this is the auto cluster and manual computer are not compatible and the data transfer will most likely fail. This is the point I am at if I figure anything out I will let you know and I sure would appreciate any thing you or any one else finds.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I offer a corrective method service for this and a proper legal way.

http://www.europeanpartsemporium.com/?page_id=31

http://www.europeanpartsemporium.com/?post_type=product


----------

